# momo stopped eating



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

well i gave momo some mealies lastnight with her meds and she was trying to eat them but they kept falling back out of her mouth and she seemed to give up and not eat them. i didnt count her food as ahe has been eating ok but today it looked as though she hadnt eaten at all.
i think im going to have to take her to be put down tomorrow as i cant have her suffering. i will count her food tonight to be sure but its not looking good. my question is is there any way to feed her with syringe? if so what do i feed her?


----------



## anna m (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi pammie
There is a chicken soup you could make. it is just boiled chicken and a little water, put all of this (not the bones but the skin is ok) into a blender. it should be quite liquid and use a syringe to put into your little on'e mouth very slowly.
They also like honey (but it's bad for them) but you could put a tiny amount into water to make sure she has a drink.
If I've got this wrong I'm sure everyone else will say


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

You can get canned Hill's A/D from your vet to syringe feed her.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

no i need something for today until i can get to the vet tomorrow. i'll try hunny later when she is up


----------



## tinaraia (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that pammie  

You could try making some scrambled eggs in a non-stick pan without using any oil.
Chop up the egg and give it to her a little bit at a time.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

i tried everything last night. i put her usualy food in a blender with chicken and mealies so it was just mush. i had tried scrambled egg the night before. i tried mealies and even honey but nothing she didnt eat at all so today i had to take the decision to get her put to sleep. the poor vet seemed as upset as me as she was turning into a bit of a celebraty there (they even have a pic of her in reception). so we have given her a little funeral in the garden under all the snow. i miss her so much already but i know it was for the best. RIP my beautiful baby x


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this. I dread the day I would have to determine when to say "when." Hugs to you.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh pammie, I am so, so, very sorry for your loss.  I think you did a _very_ brave thing and you really helped Momo. I commend you on your strength.

You loved her very much and you did everything you could for her.

I will be keeping you in my thoughts.

*hedgie hugs*

Rest in Peace Momo


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear about your little one. 

Rest in Peace Momo.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry Pam. She was a beautiful well loved little girl whose time came too soon. Lots of love and hugs sent from here.


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

=( im sorry. Thats so sad. At least the hedgie is not suffering, so you did the best thing.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear about Momo, but you made the best decision you could. - RIP Momo. =[


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Momo's passing. I know having your baby put to sleep is tough. You did the right thing and allowed her to go onto a place where she'll not know any pain or suffering. Sending thoughts your way.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

You showed your baby the ultimate act of love by sending her on to a life where she is again healthy and playing with her new hedgie friends.


----------



## anna m (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------

